# Eel Not Eating



## NewAquarium (Oct 10, 2011)

My boyfriend and I just recently bought a Green Wolf Eel and he won't eat live or dead food. Is he still adjusting or what could be wrong. Please help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

NewAquarium said:


> My boyfriend and I just recently bought a Green Wolf Eel and he won't eat live or dead food. Is he still adjusting or what could be wrong. Please help.


 Welp, need general stuff here. Tank size? How much Live Rock? (hiding places) Other fish that may pick on him. Stuff like that.
Ammonia level
Nitrate level
Nitrite level
And, sometime it might take a day or 2 for them to warm up to eating.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I second what Reefer said.


----------



## NewAquarium (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a 28 gallon tank with three large live rocks and a pirate thing he sleeps in. We are getting more live rock with weekend but it's a slow process. We have two pajama cardinals and had a shrimp. He finally ate and then he ate our shrimp.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

NewAquarium said:


> It's a 28 gallon tank with three large live rocks and a pirate thing he sleeps in. We are getting more live rock with weekend but it's a slow process. We have two pajama cardinals and had a shrimp. He finally ate and then he ate our shrimp.


There is a great chance he will attempt to eat the Pajama Cardinals also. Not a good choice mixing these fish.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> There is a great chance he will attempt to eat the Pajama Cardinals also. Not a good choice mixing these fish.


+1!!! He WILL eventually eat everything that will remotely fit in his mouth. Its not IF he will eat them, its WHEN.

How old was it when you got it? Do you know its previous history? Some will only eat live, moving things while others (like my snowflake) will eat frozen chunks. I do soak his frozen food in a cpl oz of tank water with Garlic Guard to attract him, maybe try that? Remember most eels can barely see, they go by smell.


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

trukgirl said:


> +1!!! He WILL eventually eat everything that will remotely fit in his mouth. Its not IF he will eat them, its WHEN.
> 
> How old was it when you got it? Do you know its previous history? Some will only eat live, moving things while others (like my snowflake) will eat frozen chunks. I do soak his frozen food in a cpl oz of tank water with Garlic Guard to attract him, maybe try that? Remember most eels can barely see, they go by smell.


Green wolf eels aren't true eels, they are a type of blenny. They have good vision, learn to recognize you, and are..almost insatiable. They live to eat. I've seen a couple that will come up and eat pellets from the top. Just give it a few days, once it is settled it should start eating.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Chevelle said:


> Green wolf eels aren't true eels, they are a type of blenny. They have good vision, learn to recognize you, and are..almost insatiable. They live to eat. I've seen a couple that will come up and eat pellets from the top. Just give it a few days, once it is settled it should start eating.


Actually... the Green Wolf Eel is a type of Dottyback, which contributes to their territorial behavior and aggression towards invertebrates and small bite sized fish. Good point, however, that they are not actually eels.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

guess thats what i get for assuming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

